# Flow Trails in Franken



## Ghost.1 (30. Januar 2012)

Hey, wollt mal fragen ob jemand weiß ob es sowas hier in franken gibt?!?!


----------



## microbat (31. Januar 2012)

Ja - sowas gibt es - unter anderem auch bei Obi-asbach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (31. Januar 2012)

ok ich merk schon meine frage war wohl blöd gestellt... 

wenn ja wäre es schön auch zu sagen wo genau er sich den befindet


----------



## microbat (1. Februar 2012)

Am besten eine topografische Wanderkarte beschaffen und erst mal die Wanderwege, 
welche nicht auf einer FAB sind abfahren. 
Auf der Karte sind auch Höhenlinien verzeichnet = Flow-Parameter....

Sodann erfährt mann sich entsprechende Trails.

Für´s erste sind folgende Gegenden empfohlen:
zwischen T.lohe - K. und U.reuth
Fü Stadtwald (rauf und runter) und hinter cadolto ist es auch noch schön
Rund um den Hasenbuck Richtung Brunn-ero

Das Programm sollte für´s erste reichen.
Tolle GPS fähige Map´s oder detaillierte Beschreibungen werden sich nicht finden. 
Biker die sich "ihre" Trails erfahren haben stellen die eben nicht in´s web....

Grüße


----------



## Eschenbiker (22. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube, Ghost.1 wollte eher wissen, ob es in Franken auch einen Flow-country-trail wie am Gaiskopf gibt...


----------



## microbat (23. Februar 2012)

...vom Geißkopf hat er nix gesagt...
Der *Geisskopf* ist 1097 m hoch und so ein Teil wäre mir Middlefrang´n aufgefallen.


----------



## Eschenbiker (24. Februar 2012)

Klar... aber als Beispiel für nen offiziellen Flowtrail kann der schon mal her halten! ;-) Übrigens: Am Ochsenkopf wird diese Saison ein Flowtrail eröffnet! :-D


----------



## Ghost.1 (24. Februar 2012)

Naja eigentlich meinte ich schon sowas in der art, wobei das ding ja nicht offiziell sein muss

Warst du schon am Gaißkopf? wir könnten ja da mal hin fahren


----------



## Eschenbiker (24. Februar 2012)

Sobald die Saison eröffnet ist, möchte ich hin! Bikepark Eröffnung ist Anfang Mai. Wennst Lust hast, machma was aus! Weiß denn jemand was zur Flowtrail Eröffnung am Ochsenkopf? Bisher hat der Bikepark ja "nur" ne Downhill Strecke...


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (24. Februar 2012)

der trail war letztes jahr bereits seit august offen ;-)
Er wurde aber ein wenig erweitert, soweit ich weiß ...

edit sagt:


----------



## Eschenbiker (24. Februar 2012)

Sehr cool! Wie is denn sonnst so das Trailnetz am Ochsenkopf? Lohnt sichs mit nem All Mountain bike dort hin zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (24. Februar 2012)

schaut schon ganz gut aus, nur wären mir tables lieber fürn anfang ... hab immer angst mim vorderrad da hängen zu bleiben


----------



## Eschenbiker (25. Februar 2012)

Kannst an der alten Veste üben. dort sind n paar Tables... können uns ja zusammen "ranwagen" ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2012)

Schönes Video 

Die meisten von den Huggels sind schon wieder weggebackert, weil sie mit dem Winterwanderweg, der mit der Pistenraupe geplant wird, nicht kompatibel waren.
Aber hoffen wir mal das da was Neues hinkommt...was dann bleibt

G.


----------



## Ghost.1 (26. Februar 2012)

ja können wir gerne machen wenns wetter passt.

ich war zwar schon öfters da aber so richtige tables hab ich da noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## 4Springfield (26. Februar 2012)

Hi, ich war auch schon ein paar mal da. Habe weder noch einen anderen Biker noch Tables gesehen. Evtl. können wir ja mal zu 3. losdüsen? 
@Eschenbiker: Du hast ne PN von mir


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Februar 2012)

an der Veste gibt's nicht mehr viel, ist inzwischen alles zu eher steilen Doubles umgebaut worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eschenbiker (26. Februar 2012)

Hab Ghost.01 und 4Springfield ne PN geschrieben... Nun zurück zum Thema... ;-)


----------

